# Waterless and wax free wash?



## Scottish Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of a waterless wash that doesn't contain a wax?

I want to be able to clean a car without water then machine polish it without needing to clean the wax of before I start polishing.

Cheers


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have only used two waterless products (Optimum & Poorboys) and neither contained any wax. However, any polish will very quickly remove any wax or sealant


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Optimum ONR but also with a shout out for Wolf's Chemicals Mean Green as an alternative.

Do you mean rinseless rather than actual waterless?


----------



## Scottish Storm (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm looking to do some work at a unit where there's no water supply so as water free as possible.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

My choice is ONR, bring a container with tap water, I have a 25ltr. I can bring around, only need 10-12ltr. and ONR in a bucket


----------

